# Pregnant or not??



## PrancingPoniesxx (15 September 2016)

I'm now so confused to whether my rabbit is pregnant or not. If she is tommorow she will be two weeks pregnant. I've palpated her abdomen very gently because if she is i don't want to hurt the  fetuses. No typical preggy r behaviour but it's still only half way. Should I have seen signs by now? I've probably palpated her abdo wrong but I thought I felt something. The vets not an option and I can give her what she needs for the rest of her pregnancy and it will be no bother getting the kits good homes as a lot of my friends and family would love one. 
The thing is my friends are coming round on Saturday and I know they would love to play with my girl. My boys abut wild but my girls 4 and totally tame. If she is pregnant would it be ok to lift her and bring her in? 
But is she pregnant with no signs apart from me attempting to palpate her abdo. Please help I'm in two minds. One minute I'm convinced the next I'm like nooo.
She's a giant and four yesterday old if that helps. The males a tiny bit smaller and 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## Redders (15 September 2016)

You really should get a vet to look at her. As you say this isn't possible sadly. At two weeks the foetuses will be the size of grapes, to feel them you gently palate the abdomen between fingers and thumb. Doing this after 14 days of conception can cause harm to the foetuses. 
Rabbits show no outward signs of pregnancy. You could weigh her on the same scales daily, if she is gaining steadily, it could suggest pregnancy. It would probably be best to leave her be and not fuss her too much if she is pregnant, they can become grumpy, and some people are awful at holding rabbits/dropping them. 
I really think you should take her to a vet, not just for pregnancy but for general things too- teeth checks etc. Rabbits need as much care as a cat or dog (flea, worming, vaccinations, weight, teeth) perhaps you can save up some money and go to a vet for a new pet health check to see how they are doing. I hope she isn't pregnant, not wanting to be mean, but all kinds of things can go wrong with the birth or after care and if you are unable to take her to a vet now, I worry if she really needs one in the future. Please please consider this.


----------



## Redders (15 September 2016)

And another point- the kits should be rehomed in pairs, rabbits need a friend, not just human ones. So when you rehome them, insist they go as bonded pairs, and if you can't sex them, tell them to keep them together but with a divider so they stay bonded but cannot get together and mate. Ideally they need to be neutered.


----------



## Redders (20 September 2016)

How are the rabbits getting on OP?


----------



## Snowy Celandine (20 September 2016)

I don't mean to lecture you but why are your rabbits not neutered? The boy rabbit couldn't get the girls pregnant then and it is far better for your female rabbits' health to be neutered as well. I know it's expensive as I've just had two of mine spayed but I couldn't in all conscience not do it. I don't think it's fair to keep pets if you can't afford to pay for veterinary care 

Edited to add - I've just looked at your previous post and see that you are a child. I think your father is being very irresponsible leaving you to worry about these rabbits and not lifting a finger to do the right thing and get them neutered.


----------



## PrancingPoniesxx (22 September 2016)

Make is very keen to get a the female but they're kept in seperate cages. I give the female more food than normal. The only thing is she has flattened all hay over the cage floor? Think I'll just have to wait around a week or two and if she hasn't had any babies we are all very relieved! I'm trying her with a nest box soon though just to see how she reacts


----------

